# Needing help with mixing eo and fo together



## Filewood (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello there, new member and also new at soapmaking.
I hope I posted this in the right place.
I am mixing essential and fragrance oils together. My big question is actually how much of my mix should I put in my cp soap? I understand that some oils are stronger than others, some could cause my soap to accelerate, ect. 
I see charts on how much eo oil to put in soap, but don't know if that includes eo mixed with fragrance oils.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 10, 2015)

Same advice I gave earlier. 

As a starting point .5oz PPO is average. Double that for things like citrus or big faders. Half it for really strong scents like wintergreen,tea tree, clove, spices in general and most wood scents like pine.

This isn't exact but gives you a general rule of thumb.


----------



## lsg (Apr 11, 2015)

I regularly use sandalwood FO with essential oils.  I use the same amount of sandalwood FO as I would essential oil in the blend.  As Dorymae stated, start with .5 oz of the blend PPO.  I would not go over 1 oz of the blend PPO.  The supplier usually lists the maximum percentage of any FO that can be used.  This can ussually be found in the description area.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome, Filewood! :wave:

Ditto what Dory and Isg said.


IrishLass


----------



## Filewood (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you all for the help, I'll stop ripping my hair out now


----------

